# 8chan's Pedo Communities



## chimpburgers (Dec 28, 2015)

There's a lot of really fucked up shit on the Internet and if you've been on Kiwi Farms long enough, it just seems that even some of the most shocking stuff out there is something that you can be desensitized too. I thought I saw it all until I decided to take a visit to one of the threads over at /cow/ and I saw that they were talking about these specific 8chan boards filled with pedophiles and talk about jailbait. I wanted to do some more research on these boards and one of them was /hebe/. People on Reddit weighed in one that one and the other one is /phile/, the more serious one of the bunch. The reason they come into play is because I was also reading that some of them set up their own Podcast trying to defend pedos.






The comments there are really interesting. Some people were actually praising this.






Pedophilia is normal hahahahaha lol.







This is the Reddit thread I was talking about at the beginning.

https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/3r0ixn/what_is_the_hebe_board_on_8chan/

Gamerghazi as much as they suck balls the majority of the time, also weighed on this:

https://www.reddit.com/r/GamerGhazi/comments/2j9cnw/did_you_know_that_8chan_the_primary_home_for/

Going over to /phile/, users there were even complaining about the rampant amount of CP that's been posted on the board. One user wanted /phile/ to be a clean board.



Spoiler: Child porn avalanche













Spoiler: Let's treat little girls like sluts and whores, I'm so edgy herpaderp













Spoiler: Guide to how to find little girls to fuck











There's much more of this horseshit on both boards and more information over at /cow/ about all the shit that they've been up to, but these were some of the choice cuts from trying to go through some of it for myself.


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 28, 2015)

This is why there needs to be a way to kill people over the internet.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 28, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> There's a lot of really fucked up shit on the Internet and if you've been on Kiwi Farms long enough, it just seems that even some of the most shocking stuff out there is something that you can be desensitized too. I thought I saw it all until I decided to take a visit to one of the threads over at /cow/ and I saw that they were talking about these specific 8chan boards filled with pedophiles and talk about jailbait. I wanted to do some more research on these boards and one of them was /hebe/. People on Reddit weighed in one that one and the other one is /phile/, the more serious one of the bunch. The reason they come into play is because I was also reading that some of them set up their own Podcast trying to defend pedos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that just made my day a whole lot more disturbing..I mean i've been seeing the subreddits about pedos discussing their shit, but actually sharing young girls photos and discussing, PUA style, how to get kids? ::. I guess they're making full use of their anonymity, but I really wish it was stripped from them..


----------



## Null (Dec 28, 2015)

>pedophiles don't like next
my job here is done

wait
>map
fuck you


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 28, 2015)

why are we using the NSA on drug users when we could be using it on these people


----------



## MegasHant (Dec 28, 2015)

I presume this is one of the members: Antipedophobe Aktion








Spoiler: Notice the featured channels 











Spoiler: Channel Description 









What a cuck.


----------



## Zorceror44 (Dec 28, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Spoiler: Child porn avalanche


So wait, the pedos are actually MAD that there's CP on their board?


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 28, 2015)

MegasHant said:


> I presume this is one of the members: Antipedophobe Aktion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's pro NAMBLA too. One of the links I clicked on lead to this thing.

https://www.brongersma.info/images/NAMBLA-25-3.pdf


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 28, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> He's pro NAMBLA too. One of the links I clicked on lead to this thing.
> 
> https://www.brongersma.info/images/NAMBLA-25-3.pdf


@dollarhuviya forever digging deeper into the trash than any of the rest of us care to  That list is...worrying, even with some of the addresses cut off.
Hebephilia- is that like early-teen pedophilia?


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 28, 2015)

ActualKiwi said:


> @dollarhuviya forever digging deeper into the trash than any of the rest of us care to  That list is...worrying, even with some of the addresses cut off.
> Hebephilia- is that like early-teen pedophilia?


I didn't even know what that was, but quick search shows that it's sexual preference for children ages 11-14, so they like to go after girls who are starting puberty.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 28, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> I didn't even know what that was, but quick search shows that it's sexual preference for children ages 11-14, so they like to go after girls who are starting puberty.


So the "if they bleed they can breed" mentality in a philia?


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 28, 2015)

This motherfucker has Twitter. Says he's 19.

https://twitter.com/anarchiejetzt

https://archive.md/c8HYF

He comments on this site.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/chat/3376216/posts?page=4


----------



## systemlord_baal (Dec 28, 2015)

MegasHant said:


> I presume this is one of the members: Antipedophobe Aktion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the leftists must be fucking pissed at this shitheel stealing their words and phrases to promote pedophilia.


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Dec 28, 2015)

systemlord_baal said:


> All the leftists must be fucking pissed at this shitheel stealing their words and phrases to promote pedophilia.



NAMBLA has been doing that for decades.


----------



## MegasHant (Dec 28, 2015)

Alright, there are three different channels featured that are a major part of the "Juice Box" group.

This includes:

Antipedophobe Aktion, as posted above.

Cart O'Graph: A "MAP" (Minor Attracted Person). He has a series of videos where he defends pedophilia or 'MAP'.






Justice Warrior: Another pedo video maker.


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 28, 2015)

Because people did it in the past, it makes it right now, right guys? Just like slavery and sex trafficking.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 28, 2015)

I like how he thinks that the text in the cap of the third video is a myth..
Pretty sure near-universal laws aren't myths..


dollarhuviya said:


> Because people did it in the past, it makes it right now, right guys? Just like slavery and sex trafficking.


 While we're at it, why not justify eugenics, because hitler (a famous person from the past) did it, so it must be ok?


----------



## systemlord_baal (Dec 28, 2015)

HipstrsGonnaHip said:


> NAMBLA has been doing that for decades.


I understand, it's just new to me to see people pull that kinda shit with the German left wing.


----------



## K>C (Dec 28, 2015)

Doesn't reddit have a bunch of pedophiles there?



MegasHant said:


> I presume this is one of the members: Antipedophobe Aktion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You all sure that this isn't a troll?


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 28, 2015)

Fun fact: Most pedos have the same IQ levels as the kids they want to molest.

These people are a bunch of dumb-asses who will get fined or go to jail or both.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 28, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


>





sped said:


> Pedophilic and Hebephilic Teenagers


There is a reason why pedophilia cannot be diagnosed in minors. It is natural for teenagers to have attractions to younger teenagers and potentially even prepubescents. As long as they don't start to identify with pedophile identity politics they will almost always just grow out of it


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 28, 2015)

Edgelord /phile/ rules:

https://archive.md/9ords


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 29, 2015)

Null said:


> >pedophiles don't like next
> my job here is done



Nobody likes next :^)


----------



## Falcon Lord (Dec 29, 2015)

K>C said:


> Doesn't reddit have a bunch of pedophiles there?


They, IIRC, got purged years ago. I guess 8chan is their new hangout.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 29, 2015)

Falcon Lord said:


> They, IIRC, got purged years ago. I guess 8chan is their new hangout.


Nope


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 29, 2015)

They aren't fucking around.


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 29, 2015)

if only they could stick to their boards.


----------



## GolgoXIII (Dec 29, 2015)

Makes me wish someone like Dexter existed.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 29, 2015)

Dear sweet lord GodBear in heaven... I always thought this shit was either made up or quickly taken down by Hot Wheels and his moderators. Hell, I even assumed this is the kind of shit that happened only on the Deep Web.


----------



## meatslab (Dec 29, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Edgelord /phile/ rules:
> 
> https://archive.md/9ords


I like how jerkin' it to babies is "too far" for them.


----------



## Cinnamonn (Dec 29, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Edgelord /phile/ rules:
> 
> https://archive.md/9ords



Well at least we know they draw the line at babies.

But no seriously these people are a new level of disgusting.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 29, 2015)

Went down the list of boards and found the ones that were obviously underage/JB content. Some have already been mentioned, others are hardly active, but their existence is for the same purpose. The list is as follows, and fortunately there aren't many of them:
/hebe/
/phile/
/tot/
/loli/
/schoolgirls/
/underagechan/ (Portuguese)
/badparent/
/mcp/
/tinyporn/

Odds are, there's probably more than just these, and there's going to be more. All I can say to any of you that want to take a look at these boards, abandon all hope ye who enter.


----------



## GolgoXIII (Dec 29, 2015)

TheAmazingAxolotl said:


> Went down the list of boards and found the ones that were obviously underage/JB content. Some have already been mentioned, others are hardly active, but their existence is for the same purpose. The list is as follows, and fortunately there aren't many of them:
> /hebe/
> /phile/
> /tot/
> ...



You're a brave dude to sift that filth.


----------



## Varis (Dec 29, 2015)

Broseph Stalin said:


> Dear sweet lord GodBear in heaven... I always thought this shit was either made up or quickly taken down by Hot Wheels and his moderators. Hell, I even assumed this is the kind of shit that happened only on the Deep Web.


I guess some things changed when Hotwheels lost control of 8chan, or they only act when actual CP is posted.

Regarding the topic at hand: I don't care if pedophilia is a "natural orientation" or if it was practiced in the past, that doesn't make it okay. Acting on it fucks people up, and often the victims of child diddling grow up into adults who want to diddle kids themselves. This behavior isn't something to be encouraged, those suffering from pedophilia should be taught to cope with it.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Dec 29, 2015)

Falcon Lord said:


> They, IIRC, got purged years ago. I guess 8chan is their new hangout.



They keep re-emerging under different subs. Add a 1 to the old subreddit name or use one of their playful euphemisms for wanting to have sex with children and bam, they're back.


----------



## GolgoXIII (Dec 29, 2015)

What's it gotta take for them to get hacked like FurAffinity? I would love to see the addresses of these fucks.


----------



## yasscat (Dec 29, 2015)

I know it's earlier in the thread, but: 





dollarhuviya said:


> Because people did it in the past, it makes it right now, right guys? Just like slavery and sex trafficking.


lol just lol at the idea that trafficking is a thing of the past


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 29, 2015)

Knowing the history of the Kiwi-/cow/ relationship, when they both take interest in you it usually isn't the best thing in the world because one is good at finding the most meticulous artifacts and the other is good at letting everyone you know know about it.

This rabbithole will likely be deeper than most.



Blake Bumbleby said:


> I know it's earlier in the thread, but:
> lol just lol at the idea that trafficking is a thing of the past



Its probably worse than ever today.


----------



## yasscat (Dec 29, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> Its probably worse than ever today.



Can confirm that it's p bad today. (A friend of mine is a survivor of trafficking.)

Eta: back on topic: it never ceases to amaze me how bold anonymity will make some people. Do these idiots really not think that their words will catch up to them someday, some how?


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> Can confirm that it's p bad today. (A friend of mine is a survivor of trafficking.)
> 
> Eta: back on topic: it never ceases to amaze me how bold anonymity will make some people. Do these idiots really not think that their words will catch up to them someday, some how?





Spoiler: He didn't think so.


----------



## Agentpeanut (Dec 29, 2015)

For fucks sake, where's Chris Hansen when you need him?



Blake Bumbleby said:


> Can confirm that it's p bad today. (A friend of mine is a survivor of trafficking.)
> 
> Eta: back on topic: it never ceases to amaze me how bold anonymity will make some people. Do these idiots really not think that their words will catch up to them someday, some how?


I think you can attribute that to a culmination of extreme narcissism and not being very bright. They want to brag about their crimes to other pedophiles over the internet for brownie points, but fail to realize that in doing so, that they have effectively pleaded guilty to committing a crime on a public forum wherein any law enforcement agency can see and track the posters IP address back to the source. I like to refer to this as: 'Nick Bate Syndrome'.


----------



## TiredConlanger (Dec 29, 2015)

Chris Hansen always kinda creeped me out, to be honest. (Perhaps someone else, particularly someone less creepy?) 

And there's some law issues with To Catch A Predator relating to if it's entrapment or not because the people the pedos were talking to were FBI agents [minimum age being 23 to be an agent for the FBI]. One place I lived in for a while with alcohol compliance stuff only allowed underage people to test businesses for that very reason- because then it's actually illegal if someone sells to the kid. If you just look really young or they fail to card you but you're over the age, it's still legal because you're still old enough.

However, it'd be exceedingly unethical and fucking disgusting to bring in actual kids to a sting involving pedos, so observation of pedos in their hugboxes would be the way to go. Agentpeanut had a point- if they're admitting to this shit on a public forum, that's pretty damning evidence because they're admitting guilt to a very serious crime. More likely than not, the statute of limitations has not run out, so they're even stupider yet.


----------



## Cinnamonn (Dec 29, 2015)

Agentpeanut said:


> I think you can attribute that to a culmination of extreme narcissism and not being very bright. They want to brag about their crimes to other pedophiles over the internet for brownie points, but fail to realize that in doing so, that they have effectively pleaded guilty to committing a crime on a public forum wherein any law enforcement agency can see and track the posters IP address back to the source. I like to refer to this as: 'Nick Bate Syndrome'.



A scary thought, however, is that these people are possibly coming forward on these boards because they've gotten so comfortable in their hug boxes surrounded by other sickos that they've actually convinced themselves that there's _nothing _wrong with being a pedophile, so they think there should be nothing wrong with talking about it.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 29, 2015)

TiredConlanger said:


> Agentpeanut had a point- if they're admitting to this shit on a public forum, that's pretty damning evidence because they're admitting guilt to a very serious crime. More likely than not, the statute of limitations has not run out, so they're even stupider yet.



It's entirely legal to admit to being a pedo on some forum.

It's also entirely constitutional for the police to take you at your word and start investigating you because you admitted you have a propensity for certain crimes.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Dec 29, 2015)

I saw there is sadly a Portuguese board and is probably mostly Brazilians,there I's a large pedophile problem here and I thought these regards would be kept to tor(thanks fbi to teaching us how to monitor that thing) since going public or using a forum is going to get you noticed pretty quickly by our feds.
If you are catches doing this shit in public,you are done for,I mean literally,pedos are lynched in public in most cities (poor areas mostly). Pretty commonly and if you are arrested,the drug lords will insert metal rods in your arse,break your legs and set you on fire,since they too have a family and small kids.
If you guys want me to translate any content...


----------



## yasscat (Dec 29, 2015)

TiredConlanger said:


> More likely than not, the statute of limitations has not run out, so they're even stupider yet.


Fun fact: in some states, there is no statute of limitations on child sexual abuse.


----------



## TiredConlanger (Dec 29, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> Fun fact: in some states, there is no statute of limitations on child sexual abuse.



Didn't know that. Good.


----------



## yasscat (Dec 29, 2015)

TiredConlanger said:


> Didn't know that. Good.


I don't know how many states have that policy, but I know Pennsylvania is one of them. 

/OT
Now that I think about it, these communities actually have a bit in common with the tumblr shoplifter idiots--confessing to things, publicly, that law enforcement will take great interest in. Just shows that stupid knows no demographic, I guess.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 29, 2015)

So uh, will this be focused on 8chan pedos or youtube pedos, because I'm confused as heck.

And also I may have found info on a pedo who followed the antipedophobe aktion group on YT named Henry Miller, might be useful:
https://archive.md/V2mAE his G+ page
https://archive.md/KgmoF his FB, found by searching his location (Phoenix, Arizona)
https://archive.md/e6ZRu his YT page
From his YT profile comments, apparently he sent a detective this message: https://archive.md/tIf1c



Spoiler: tl;dr letter






> A piece of mail arrived at my house recently and what it contained was so offensive I'm compelled to react to it. It was a sex offender notification pamphlet that, as far as I could tell, described an account in which yet more innocent victims have come to harm because of sickos like you. It described a 27 or 28 year old man who interacted with a 9 year old child in a sexual way and was then convicted of a "crime" as a result. I don't know the details of the incident, but even if there's more that is of significance than what is presented on the surface, this letter still applies.
> 
> Sex is not wrong. The value of sexual purity (including the sexual purity of children) is a distasteful value in the same way as is the value of racial purity or racial segregation. If all you were guilty of was an offensive belief, I'd merely want to avoid you, but what you do is so profoundly repugnant I'm morally obligated to communicate to you the disgust you so deserve. A person can have whatever beliefs they want, but when that person forces their beliefs on others with violence, then they are a bad person. I'm normally a fervent proponent of civil discourse, even on matters where opinions are severely disparate, but for someone as deplorable such as yourself, I see no point. You are less than an animal. No language could possibly be vitriolic enough to express how disparaging a person you are. In every age there are those who hold back progress towards a better world, and some are worse than others; you are among the worst. You are a linchpin in a structure that bars advancement of liberty for all members in the society to which you belong. Every reason I've ever heard for why pedophilia is wrong doesn't stand up to scrutiny, and when the standard reasons for its opposition are shown to not make any sense, further opposition takes on the form of some kind of philosophical game. Well this is no game. This is a serious matter which negatively affects many, many lives to an intensity almost unmatched by most any other kinds of life struggles. Opposition to pedophilia is nearly invariably grounded in the twisted, tortured logic that the sexual activity of children causes them harm. Even an animal is capable of expressing whether they like or dislike something; so much more so for a child of any age, so long as there is no threat of punishment for however it is they express. Trauma doesn't occur because of pleasure or reward or freedom; it occurs because of pain and punishment and the imposing of one's will upon another. Children are conditioned to react with trauma from the earliest of ages towards nakedness and, especially, towards sexual self-exploration by use of punishment. This training through punishment creates the illusion that the connection between child sexuality and trauma is a necessary one. After early childhood, the illusion is maintained indefinitely through threat of ostracism or punishment for not reacting with a deep sense of wrongness towards these sexual taboos. It might be possible for many innocent victims of this mindset to break free from this lie and of the barbarous ideas of sexual purity, but the unavoidable consequence of unjustifiable and brutal punishment for acting opposite to this delusion prevents almost anyone from doing so. The immense mental suffering of children and their lifelong struggle to cope with that psychic harm when they come to be involved in sexual activity with an adult is absolutely because of you and because of all those who work with and support you, but especially because of you. Cultures have existed wherein child sexuality was treated as a norm; for example, among some of the Oceanic peoples. That one fact is all the damning proof needed to demonstrate that the sexual activity of children does not carry some necessary link with psychic harm and to show that you are doing something very wrong. I could go on endlessly about how and why punishment for violation of sexual taboos is solely the thing that causes the mental harm you apparently think you are protecting children from, but if a failure of a human such as yourself can't be convinced by this evidence, nothing will. Your job places you in the closest proximity possible with the people that you hurt and yet you, presumably, refuse to see the harm you cause. You are causing harm where you perversely think you are doing good, but ignorance is no excuse for your horrible actions or your misguided beliefs. The expressions of support from those around you is no excuse either. That doesn't make it okay. What's so sad is you actually think you're doing the right thing, but you are not the hero; you're the bad guy. I have no doubt that you have helped many people by finding kidnappers and rapists, but no matter how much good you do, it doesn't make up for the evil that you do. What isn't required is to do good, as praiseworthy as that is; what is required is to not do evil. You are a miserable failure in this. You and everyone that works with you to support this indefensible worldview. I can't imagine how you sleep at night except through an endless capacity for self-deception. I wish there were some way you could be helped, but you're probably beyond help. If I thought it were possible for you to change for the better, my wording would be very, very different: there would not be an intense hatred to it. Anyone who shows contrition and proves their change of heart by maintaining that change over time can be forgiven, but I can't imagine someone in your position having a capacity for seeing the light. You are lost. There is something broken within you. You are an unnatural perversion. The use of violence as a means of getting what one wants is the purest form of evil, and you are the embodiment of that form. Your authority is illegitimate, as is the authority of any person assigned to public office wherein that authority is given to them by a public that does so for unjustifiable reasons. Any community that would use force and violence and fear to get what they want cannot be called a moral community; you have removed yourself from the moral community. You are nothing but a thug: bereft of a properly working moral compass and using violence to get what you want. You are a monster of the worst kind. You are not a man, but a beast: reacting only to your urges to get what you want. Your urges tell you to use fear and punishment to force as many people as you can to bend to your will. You prey upon those who have less power than you, using violence and fear to force your beliefs upon them. A belief that is acquired under threat of violence is not a belief that is acquired freely. In true Stockholm syndrome-like fashion, these vulnerable souls are manipulated into supporting you and into adopting your beliefs. Their freedom to choose their own values is held captive by you through fear and threat of violence. Your actions are sick, malicious and evil and I condemn you.
> It is by coincidence, almost, that it is to you this letter is addressed. Were things a little different, it might have been someone else who held your position and whose name would have been on that pamphlet. Someone else upon which I would be heaping my disdain. But that doesn't make this any less personal. It isn't someone else that decided to pursue a career of hurting little children and pedophiles; it was you. And it is you, personally, that I hold responsible for the role you play in making this world a worser place. It is hard to do the right thing, but no consequence should ever be a deterrent from doing what is right. Opposing disgusting filth like you is one of the most just activities in this world. I only wish there were something more I could do than just heap upon you righteous anger in writing.
> ...


tl;dr: he got offended when a sex offender notice went up in his area


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Dec 29, 2015)

Can we please not turn this into some autistic name-and-shame. Pedos are gross and I would not have sex with them, but there's nothing funny here. 

ibpedo


----------



## Agentpeanut (Dec 29, 2015)

Cinnamonn said:


> A scary thought, however, is that these people are possibly coming forward on these boards because they've gotten so comfortable in their hug boxes surrounded by other sickos that they've actually convinced themselves that there's _nothing _wrong with being a pedophile, so they think there should be nothing wrong with talking about it.


I remember hearing about this one site on the deep web that was effectively a pedophile forum that had threads about things like giving tips and advice on how to groom and abduct kids, instructions on how to make chloroform,etc. It is pretty disturbing that these people will openly talk about molesting kids in much the same way that you or I might talk about the weather.


----------



## systemlord_baal (Dec 29, 2015)

Agentpeanut said:


> I remember hearing about this one site on the deep web that was effectively a pedophile forum that had threads about things like giving tips and advice on how to groom and abduct kids, instructions on how to make chloroform,etc. It is pretty disturbing that these people will openly talk about molesting kids in much the same way that you or I might talk about the weather.


Deep Web? You mean e.g. Tor or I2P? That'd make it harder for the cops to catch those creeps, I'd say.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 29, 2015)

systemlord_baal said:


> Deep Web? You mean e.g. Tor or I2P? That'd make it harder for the cops to catch those creeps, I'd say.




yeah a lot harder than you using the same username everywhere making it easy pickings when we doxxed you


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 29, 2015)

I find it really ironic and sad that 4chan worked with the FBI to take down a child porn ring. http://arstechnica.com/business/2011/10/anonymous-takes-down-darknet-child-porn-site-on-tor-network/


----------



## Xenophile (Dec 29, 2015)

Of all the crazy nuts out there, these are some of the very few which make me genuinely sick to the stomach.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 29, 2015)

Varis said:


> Regarding the topic at hand: I don't care if pedophilia is a "natural orientation" or if it was practiced in the past, that doesn't make it okay. Acting on it fucks people up, and often the victims of child diddling grow up into adults who want to diddle kids themselves. This behavior isn't something to be encouraged, those suffering from pedophilia should be taught to cope with it.


Why are you such a pedophobe, fam? it's [Current Year], why do people understand that they need to check their old-hag privilege.


----------



## Dain Bramage (Dec 29, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> There's much more of this horseshit on both boards and more information over at /cow/ about all the shit that they've been up to, but these were some of the choice cuts from trying to go through some of it for myself.



You did it all for "research", right?


----------



## Roosechu (Dec 29, 2015)

MegasHant said:


> I presume this is one of the members: Antipedophobe Aktion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On top of that, he is a German Antifa (worst kind of antifa, they'd like to see Germany dissolved and the German regions given to neighbours).
King Cuck Supreme.


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 29, 2015)

Big thanks to @TheAmazingAxolotl for the list of other pedo 8chan boards. I started to look through a few of those and so far, found this. I'll try to see what else I find.

https://archive.md/d7aHh



Spoiler: Admitting that you get horny for 14 year old girls













Spoiler: Admission of having a relationship with an underaged child from very young


----------



## yasscat (Dec 29, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Big thanks to @TheAmazingAxolotl for the list of other pedo 8chan boards. I started to look through a few of those and so far, found this. I'll try to see what else I find.
> 
> https://archive.md/d7aHh
> 
> ...


I regret that I have but one horrifying rating to give you.


----------



## cukurcuka (Dec 29, 2015)

It's funny how the mainstream media/people in general label 4chan as a dangerous terrorist and pedophile hive, but then don't pay attention to the actual scummy places like these boards. But then again, 8chan is relatively new
Soon enough there'll probably be something like the Ashley Madison leaks but for pedophiles online


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 29, 2015)

cukurcuka said:


> It's funny how the mainstream media/people in general label 4chan as a dangerous terrorist and pedophile hive, but then don't pay attention to the actual scummy places like these boards. But then again, 8chan is relatively new
> Soon enough there'll probably be something like the Ashley Madison leaks but for pedophiles online



And to nobody's surprise, every major British celebrity ends up in the leak.


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 29, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Edgelord /phile/ rules:
> 
> https://archive.md/9ords




''FUCK YOU! SHORT BAN''

They seriously need help.


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried DDosing 8chan by the way?


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 29, 2015)

Snoopy said:


> Has anyone tried DDosing 8chan by the way?


Sounds like the users are pretty much doing that anyway with their photodumps from that list of new rules.
Also: those stories on the other page are horrifying. Gave you a Deviant rating @dollarhuviya , because horrifying wasn't quite enough...


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm actually glad these degenerates openly discuss their perversions and plans to commit crimes on a forum that is publicly viewable. Makes them much easier to catch. I would lay money on some of them being honeypots run by the FBI/police in other countries or internet vigilantes.


----------



## c-no (Dec 29, 2015)

As autistic and/or dumb as this sounds, remembering some people from the GamerGate debacle back then speak of 8Chan having pedophiles really rings back hard with this. Though they can say they have a rule of not posting illegal images, this still rings hard.



DrJonesHat said:


> I'm actually glad these degenerates openly discuss their perversions and plans to commit crimes on a forum that is publicly viewable. Makes them much easier to catch. I would lay money on some of them being honeypots run by the FBI/police in other countries or internet vigilantes.


Considering that along with someone in this thread mentioning how 4Chan did stings on pedophiles, that would make one wish the FBI or police in other countries or internet vigilantes run a honeypot on these guys.


----------



## cukurcuka (Dec 29, 2015)

ActualKiwi said:


> Sounds like the users are pretty much doing that anyway with their photodumps from that list of new rules.


Elaborate on this?


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 29, 2015)

cukurcuka said:


> Elaborate on this?


Sounded like some of them were seriously dumping a lot of photos on the boards, which might cause performance issues for the others using the board.
Would prefer to see it actually being at least interrupted, if not taken down..


----------



## cukurcuka (Dec 29, 2015)

ActualKiwi said:


> Sounded like some of them were seriously dumping a lot of photos on the boards, which might cause performance issues for the others using the board.
> Would prefer to see it actually being at least interrupted, if not taken down..


taken down as in the CP dumps being taken down or the performance issues stopping?


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 29, 2015)

cukurcuka said:


> taken down as in the CP dumps being taken down or the performance issues stopping?


The dumps taken down and the sites/subreddits/8ch sub-boards


----------



## King Kuck (Dec 29, 2015)

I know it's kind of off-topic but, while not necessarily a pedo community per say, I think 8chan's /zoo/ board deserves a (dis)honorable mention given how closely related pedophiles and zoophiles seem to be in terms of their mannerisms, and because... well, just look (major NSFL warning).



Spoiler: bestiality rights (yes, you read that correctly)











Spoiler: dear god what the fuck











Spoiler: tl;dr how to potty-train your dog the sick fuck way


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 29, 2015)

Have a horrifying rating. I do hope they get arrested soon. Pedos/Zoophiles are trying real hard to latch onto the LGBT movement and the LGBT has in the past, and should continue, to strongly denounce these sickos.


----------



## TiredConlanger (Dec 29, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Big thanks to @TheAmazingAxolotl for the list of other pedo 8chan boards. I started to look through a few of those and so far, found this. I'll try to see what else I find.
> 
> https://archive.md/d7aHh
> 
> ...


I am upset I cannot give a horrifying rating.


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 29, 2015)

TiredConlanger said:


> I am upset I cannot give a horrifying rating.


Not if you have Supporters. 

I will be finding even more material on these boards soon.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 29, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> Have a horrifying rating. I do hope they get arrested soon. Pedos/Zoophiles are trying real hard to latch onto the LGBT movement and the LGBT has in the past, and should continue, to strongly denounce these sickos.



They've been trying to do it for 35 years, and we'll continue to keep kicking them out with pleasure.


----------



## Dain Bramage (Dec 29, 2015)

I smell Nick Bate in this thread.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 29, 2015)

Dain Bramage said:


> I smell Nick Bate in this thread.


Yeah. As @AnOminous said, there's nothing preventing the cops from keeping an eye on people who claim to be sexually attracted to children, so hopefully these fucks will suffer the same fate.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 29, 2015)

Dain Bramage said:


> I smell Nick Bate in this thread.



I didn't know _all _pedophiles had hygiene that bad


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 29, 2015)

Dain Bramage said:


> I smell Nick Bate in this thread.



Quite frankly, one can smell him on Mars.


----------



## cans.wav (Dec 29, 2015)

>Decide to check /phile/ to find new content to post here
>First post is legit CP
>Probably on a watch list now.

GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 29, 2015)

Some more content, a few of the posts from today:



Spoiler: MAPs are cool and not fucking gross!














Spoiler: Far worse terms than pedo out there











Both of these from the /phile/ board.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Dec 29, 2015)

What is "MAP"?


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 29, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> What is "MAP"?


It stands for minor attracted persons.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 29, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> It stands for minor attracted persons.


Or major ass pedophile


----------



## Dain Bramage (Dec 29, 2015)

Cthulhu said:


> Or major ass pedophile



Or Man At Penitentiary.


----------



## Roosechu (Dec 29, 2015)

I am not even surprised.
Once I saw CP material on Facebook being shared by indians and arabs.
It's easy to hide in the open in a huge, crowded place. 

I suppose /phile/ is daily visited by the boys in blue, who are trying to pin down CP producers more than the "harmless" pedo creeps who post on the board.

I will not try to validate my theory by entering the board tho, not even behind three proxies.
I'd still feel dirty.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 30, 2015)

Roosechu said:


> I am not even surprised.
> Once I saw CP material on Facebook being shared by indians and arabs.
> It's easy to hide in the open in a huge, crowded place.
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought about going along with @dollarhuviya on an info gathering foray into the threads, but frankly I'd rather not be in any way associated with those people, even if it's just passing through their sites.
I do love that they try to cover the fact they're pedos by trying to use other terms for themselves. Like beastiality participants calling themselves "zoophiles" etc


----------



## Admiral Piett (Dec 30, 2015)

I think Kiwi's, this may be the first time we've come across a group whom we can't research in their own hugbox.


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah it's tough to be able to go through the boards and not let emotions get in the way. The stuff I see there is horrific, but the other part of me just knows that it's important to be able to document all that shit as a cautionary tale and as a means to possibly see if there are some horrorcows that can be found too. I'm very tired right now but I'll get right back into going over to the boards and getting more content later.


----------



## Roosechu (Dec 30, 2015)

They achieved pariah status among the lolcows.


----------



## Admiral Piett (Dec 30, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Yeah it's tough to be able to go through the boards and not let emotions get in the way. The stuff I see there is horrific, but the other part of me just knows that it's important to be able to document all that shit as a cautionary tale and as a means to possibly see if there are some horrorcows that can be found too. I'm very tired right now but I'll get right back into going over to the boards and getting more content later.


Don't feel the need to go into there. There are plenty of other cows out in the pasture, you don't have to sacrifice your sanity for these wastes of skin.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 30, 2015)

I grind my teeth when I'm angry. I've been grinding them a lot reading the caps in this thread. I think I'll go laugh at the guy who gets upset at the quality of children's toys.


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 4, 2016)

So today I found out there's a board called /deadkids/.  It's about as disturbing as it sounds.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 4, 2016)

raymond said:


> So today I found out there's a board called /deadkids/.  It's about as disturbing as it sounds.


Out of curiosity, I went over there and this is what was there. All the shit is gonna be spoilered because it is really the most horrifying thing I've seen in this entire thread. Completely NSFW.



Spoiler: There are hanging children being sexualized on this site













Spoiler: Oh wait, there's more unfortunately











Visit at your own risk.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 4, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Out of curiosity, I went over there and this is what was there. All the shit is gonna be spoilered because it is really the most horrifying thing I've seen in this entire thread. Completely NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I feel sick.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 4, 2016)

Admiral Piett said:


> I think Kiwi's, this may be the first time we've come across a group whom we can't research in their own hugbox.


just go to the deep web, the real pedos hang out there. 
watch out for CP and drug routes though.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't have much experience with the "Deep Web" because I don't plan on doing anything illegal, and I'm also not a 15-year-old edgelord hax0r. In the grand scheme of things, is the Deep Web really that "deep"? Isn't this just the shit that sites like Buzzfeed write clickbait on and people like Takedownman sensationalize on YouTube for easy views?

I get the impression it was once something legitimately difficult to trace, however the mainstream attention it's received has pretty much ruined that.

Also, to 8chan's zoophiles -- it's spelled "bestiality" you stupid fucks.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 4, 2016)

Super Collie said:


> I don't have much experience with the "Deep Web" because I don't plan on doing anything illegal, and I'm also not a 15-year-old edgelord hax0r. In the grand scheme of things, is the Deep Web really that "deep"? Isn't this just the shit that sites like Buzzfeed write clickbait on and people like Takedownman sensationalize on YouTube for easy views?
> 
> I get the impression it was once something legitimately difficult to trace, however the mainstream attention it's received has pretty much ruined that.
> 
> Also, to 8chan's zoophiles -- it's spelled "bestiality" you stupid fucks.


Unindexed web location essentially
Things that are there but you wouldn't find unless you know where to look for it.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 4, 2016)

Super Collie said:


> I don't have much experience with the "Deep Web" because I don't plan on doing anything illegal, and I'm also not a 15-year-old edgelord hax0r. In the grand scheme of things, is the Deep Web really that "deep"?



It's just a term that means something on the web you can't access unless you know where to look for it or that can only be accessed with certain software (Tor) or from certain IPs/locations/etc. I can throw a web page on a server with no links to it or no links from it (how search engines crawl) and it's part of the deep web.

Given its nature, it's attracted a lot of people who want to use it to sell CP or drugs and so that's where the lurid descriptions come from.


----------



## HypeBeast (Jan 4, 2016)

I feel like most of the "guys I fucked an 11 yr old it was great, btw I am her teacher or some shit" posts are just pedos posting their gross fan fiction. I think  most of these people aren't actually raping kids...I hope. The CP trading is still reprehensible as fuck, hopefully they get busted.

edit: Aaaand now I saw some pictures of dead children. ): Fuck these people for real.


----------



## Meatman (Jan 4, 2016)

so is @Null on any of these or what


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jan 4, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Out of curiosity, I went over there and this is what was there. All the shit is gonna be spoilered because it is really the most horrifying thing I've seen in this entire thread. Completely NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lost my lunch at that first picture. Oh my god.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 4, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> I lost my lunch at that first picture. Oh my god.


Let this be a lesson to you. Don't eat when coming into this thread. Some of the stuff in here is that gross.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 4, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Let this be a lesson to you. Don't come into this thread. Some of the stuff in here is that gross.


FTFY. Seriously, that shit is so beyond rank..


----------



## systemlord_baal (Jan 4, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Out of curiosity, I went over there and this is what was there. All the shit is gonna be spoilered because it is really the most horrifying thing I've seen in this entire thread. Completely NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks, I'd rather not puke up my dinnur.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 4, 2016)

Super Collie said:


> I don't have much experience with the "Deep Web" because I don't plan on doing anything illegal, and I'm also not a 15-year-old edgelord hax0r. In the grand scheme of things, is the Deep Web really that "deep"? Isn't this just the shit that sites like Buzzfeed write clickbait on and people like Takedownman sensationalize on YouTube for easy views?
> 
> I get the impression it was once something legitimately difficult to trace, however the mainstream attention it's received has pretty much ruined that.
> 
> Also, to 8chan's zoophiles -- it's spelled "bestiality" you stupid fucks.


When people say that 90% of the web is the deep web they are technically correct since even our off topic would be deep web it just means unindexed pages. There is also the darknet which is the part of the internet that actually has the major secrecy to it and is generally accessed via tor.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Jan 5, 2016)

Not gonna lie, after reading this thread I literally feel nauseous and even kind of traumatized. Like, what sick fuck sexualizes dead children? 

Also found some schmuck trying to rationalize and defend pedophilia


Spoiler









How the fuck does 8chan let boards like /phile/, /deadkids/, /hebe/, and all of these other degenerate pedophile boards on there?


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 5, 2016)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> How the fuck does 8chan let boards like /phile/, /deadkids/, /hebe/, and all of these other degenerate pedophile boards on there?



Free and unmoderated speech means literally just that. Censoring topics or stifling discussion will just piss off the community, as happened on Reddit with /r/fatpeoplehate or whatever, even if the subject is pedophilia.


----------



## LordAzazel (Jan 5, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Out of curiosity, I went over there and this is what was there. All the shit is gonna be spoilered because it is really the most horrifying thing I've seen in this entire thread. Completely NSFW.
> 
> Visit at your own risk.



*Sees dead children spoiler*

*Sees other people referring how they lost their lunch*

*Thinks "Oh it can't be that bad"*

*Opens spoiler*

*Realizes I made a huge mistake*

Goddamnit why am I too curious for my own sanity.

I have, however, found a cure for the obesity problem. Every time you feel hungry you visit that board. We'll starve to death in no time.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 5, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> I lost my lunch at that first picture. Oh my god.


you pussy.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 5, 2016)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> Not gonna lie, after reading this thread I literally feel nauseous and even kind of traumatized. Like, what sick fuck sexualizes dead children?
> 
> Also found some schmuck trying to rationalize and defend pedophilia
> 
> ...


Boy, someone really wants to justify wanting to fuck kids. @DirkBloodStormKing you sure can find prime examples of humanity.


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 5, 2016)

All of the pedo communities have migrated over to Null's Infinity Beta. 

Great...


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 9, 2016)

Pedos are gross. They belong in a trash compactor in Hades.


----------



## Melancholic_Cowboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Holy fucking shit! I've been kinda lurking on this thread and seeing those pictures of dead children made me want to throw my phone across the room in anger. I know some people might argue about the subjectivity of morality in general, but I don't think I'm gonna be saying anything too controversial when I say this shit is just evil.


----------



## Roosechu (Jan 10, 2016)

"Mods are asleep, post gore"

As horrifying as it sounds, pedos and zoofags get _somehow_ laid, whereas gorefags bask in their own edginess.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 10, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


>


That last post in that thread is disturbing to say the least..


Spoiler: Powerlevel ahead,



But I'm reminded of a girl I knew IRL, was trying to get to know her etc. She was 18, I was about 21. Problem was when I found out she was actively having sex with a guy in his 60s...who had a wife...during the day on the bed he shared with his wife. Needless to say I completely lost interest in her at this point.


----------



## plasticine (Jan 11, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


>


in case you want to be disgusted by the last post, the actress looks like this:


Spoiler: she's 7


----------



## Megahertz (Feb 19, 2016)

While Anonymous did do stuff to stop a pedo ring in 2011, Anonymous is no longer associated with 4chan. 4chan's community in general, at least when I was frequenting it, are heavily sympathetic towards pedophiles. I remember quite a few late night /b/ threads dedicated to the sort of content that /phile/ and /hebe/ provides. The consensus was that legally-aged women were simply "not for them", because all legally aged women have the possibility of not being a virgin and thinking for themselves too much.

There was even an infographic that was constantly going around where somebody listed all the qualities that pre pubescent girls have that legal girls lacked, which was the biggest pile of rose-tinted, disgusting bullshit I had ever laid my eyes on.

edit: I didn't realize how old this thread was. Sorry for necrobumping?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 19, 2016)

Megahertz said:


> While Anonymous did do stuff to stop a pedo ring in 2011, Anonymous is no longer associated with 4chan. 4chan's community in general, at least when I was frequenting it, are heavily sympathetic towards pedophiles. I remember quite a few late night /b/ threads dedicated to the sort of content that /phile/ and /hebe/ provides. The consensus was that legally-aged women were simply "not for them", because all legally aged women have the possibility of not being a virgin and thinking for themselves too much.
> 
> There was even an infographic that was constantly going around where somebody listed all the qualities that pre pubescent girls have that legal girls lacked, which was the biggest pile of rose-tinted, disgusting bullshit I had ever laid my eyes on.
> 
> edit: I didn't realize how old this thread was. Sorry for necrobumping?



this is why everyone hates /b/


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Feb 20, 2016)

So,since i visited this thread,i am on a watchlist or some shit?


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 20, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> So,since i visited this thread,i am on a watchlist or some shit?


Is there proof, that these watchlists even exist???


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 20, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> So,since i visited this thread,i am on a watchlist or some shit?



Everyone on Kiwi Farms is on a list, I thought you knew that


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Feb 20, 2016)

fuehrer_dessler said:


> Is there proof, that these watchlists even exist???


Brazilian Federal police routinely monitors these chans and deep web rings.
Sadly you can easily get a child prostitute in the poor áreas,especially if you're a gringo with dollars.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 20, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Brazilian Federal police routinely monitors these chans and deep web rings.
> Sadly you can easily get a child prostitute in the poor áreas,especially if you're a gringo with dollars.


They really do? And that isn't just a cover for informants?


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Feb 20, 2016)

fuehrer_dessler said:


> They really do? And that isn't just a cover for informants?


Just found a big fish they arrested last week

http://noticias.r7.com/minas-gerais...quadrilha-internacional-de-pedofilos-12022016

''Haniel Caetano de Oliveira integrava a quadrilha NFL (NoLimitsFun), responsável por tráfico de pessoas, exploração sexual e produção e distribuição de material de pornografia infantil. Segundo o MPF, um dos vídeos apreendidos mostra um bebê de um ano e meio sendo torturado e estuprado. O advogado do médico não atendeu às ligações do *R7*. ''

'One of the vídeos in his captured PC showed a 1 year old being raped and tortured'' 
This fuck had 37k of pics and 700 vídeos for fucks sake.
He and his gang used Deep web,showing obviously that tor is compromised by police for a long time,thankfully pedos are not very good at pc and they will keep using tor.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 20, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Just found a big fish they arrested last week
> 
> http://noticias.r7.com/minas-gerais...quadrilha-internacional-de-pedofilos-12022016
> 
> ...


Tor is compromised? Again, we only have their word on that, not more.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Feb 20, 2016)

fuehrer_dessler said:


> Tor is compromised? Again, we only have their word on that, not more.


I mean its very easy to a agent to pretend its a pedo and join their community,its only a matter of time until a pedo slips and reveals any info that leads to him.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 20, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> I mean its very easy to a agent to pretend its a pedo and join their community,its only a matter of time until a pedo slips and reveals any info that leads to him.


And as a cover story for that they claim, that Tor is broken.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 20, 2016)

fuehrer_dessler said:


> And as a cover story for that they claim, that Tor is broken.



That's exactly what they wouldn't claim.  There are known vulnerabilities of tor, though they generally take more resources than normal police agencies have.

What's way more often the issue is the software running over the tor network has vulnerabilities that cause it to reveal things like real IP addresses over the net.  And even more commonly, the dummies on tor get tricked into revealing more than they realize.

If tor itself has some fatal vulnerability, the last thing they'd do is discourage people from using it.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 20, 2016)

From what I understand, and I am by no means an expert on the subject, Tor is secure for most purposes, but there are exploits, as @AnOminous said, that can be used to unmask your true IP. Of course, if you're an idiot and tell the undercover FBI agent your real name and location, all the anonymity in the world won't help you.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 20, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> From what I understand, and I am by no means an expert on the subject, Tor is secure for most purposes, but there are exploits, as @AnOminous said, that can be used to unmask your true IP. Of course, if you're an idiot and tell the undercover FBI agent your real name and location, all the anonymity in the world won't help you.


There ain't no patch against error PEBCAK.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 20, 2016)

To the best of my understanding, Tor itself is very secure. It's virtually impossible to compromise.
However, Flash and Javascript are incredibly insecure. Likewise, your browser (Tor browser is based on Firefox) and your OS aren't necessarily secure.
During sting operations, agents will generally trick suspects into enabling Javascript/Flash, and then use known exploits to reveal the suspect's true IP address. Or, just do some social engineering. Of course, IP address can only get a warrant. You can't arrest anyone unless you can find that they have stored illegal material. Here's an example of a 'successful' sting operation. Even with complete control of the servers, they only managed to catch a small fraction of the actual users, and persecute an even smaller fraction.

tl;dr - Catching pedophiles is very difficult


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 20, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> To the best of my understanding, Tor itself is very secure. It's virtually impossible to compromise.
> However, Flash and Javascript are incredibly insecure. Likewise, your browser (Tor browser is based on Firefox) and your OS aren't necessarily secure.
> During sting operations, agents will generally trick suspects into enabling Javascript/Flash, and then use known exploits to reveal the suspect's true IP address. Or, just do some social engineering. Of course, IP address can only get a warrant. You can't arrest anyone unless you can find that they have stored illegal material. Here's an example of a 'successful' sting operation. Even with complete control of the servers, they only managed to catch a small fraction of the actual users, and persecute an even smaller fraction.
> 
> tl;dr - Catching pedophiles is very difficult


Not true. The numbers may have changed now but around mid-2015 roughly half of Tor's entry and exit nodes were compromised. If a person was unlucky enough to be routed through both a compromised entry and exit node they can easily determine the IP that traffic originated from, without the need for flash or java or html5 canvas fingerprinting.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 20, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> Not true. The numbers may have changed now but around mid-2015 roughly half of Tor's entry and exit nodes were compromised. If a person was unlucky enough to be routed through both a compromised entry and exit node they can easily determine the IP that traffic originated from, without the need for flash or java or html5 canvas fingerprinting.


Even if this were true (I highly doubt that), .onion traffic never touches an exit node.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 20, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> Even if this were true (I highly doubt that), .onion traffic never touches an exit node.


You can highly doubt all you want:
https://pando.com/2014/12/21/so-it-...r-reports-he-has-lost-control-of-his-servers/
https://pando.com/2015/04/27/some-r...ed-tor-exit-nodes-to-spy-on-an-email-service/
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2015/06/25/can-you-trust-tors-exit-nodes/
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/104964/is-tor-secure-if-exit-node-is-compromised
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/spoiled-onions-tor-network,news-18237.html
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-the-nsa-or-anyone-else-can-crack-tors-anonymity

Though I was wrong about one thing. It started in late 2014, not mid-2015. According to Snowden the NSA has had their own backdoors since 2013.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 20, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> You can highly doubt all you want:
> https://pando.com/2014/12/21/so-it-...r-reports-he-has-lost-control-of-his-servers/
> https://pando.com/2015/04/27/some-r...ed-tor-exit-nodes-to-spy-on-an-email-service/
> https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2015/06/25/can-you-trust-tors-exit-nodes/
> ...


The articles posted rely on the idea that both the entry and exit nodes are compromised. This would allow an attacker to correlate time and volume. That's both dependent on the user accessing a clearnet site (8chan is available as a tor hidden service, iirc), and on the both entry and exit node to be compromised. Furthermore, that's not really evidence of anything. You could download as much data from childpornandterrorplots.net as you want and as long as it's encrypted, the NSA can't do anything about it.
If it were as simple as you are suggesting, all pedophiles and terrorists would have been arrested long ago or moved on from Tor.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 20, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> The articles posted rely on the idea that both the entry and exit nodes are compromised. This would allow an attacker to correlate time and volume. That's both dependent on the user accessing a clearnet site (8chan is available as a tor hidden service, iirc), and on the both entry and exit node to be compromised. Furthermore, that's not really evidence of anything. You could download as much data from childpornandterrorplots.net and as long as it's encrypted, the NSA can't do anything about it.
> If it were as simple as you are suggesting, all pedophiles and terrorists would have been arrested long ago or moved on from Tor.


They don't bust every single person that jerks off to CP once in a while. They use pattern analysis to determine repeat offenders or those they consider likely to act on it IRL. The number one priority however is shutting down the distributors and producers. Throwing some random NEET in jail for jacking it to kids isn't going to do anything to stem the flow of illegal pornography. They want the people putting it out.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 20, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> The articles posted rely on the idea that both the entry and exit nodes are compromised. This would allow an attacker to correlate time and volume. That's both dependent on the user accessing a clearnet site (8chan is available as a tor hidden service, iirc), and on the both entry and exit node to be compromised.



To make that more likely you simply DOS or degrade the service of any non-compromised nodes making it much more likely that any given chain contains only nodes controlled by you.  This is most useful when someone returns to a site more than once, i.e. you're looking for a particular user, since it's mostly up to chance whether they hit a compromised chain any particular time.  But you only need to do it once.

The NSA has immense capabilities in this regard and I would be surprised if any low-latency anonymity network could possibly be safe from that kind of agency.



Cuck Norris said:


> Throwing some random NEET in jail for jacking it to kids isn't going to do anything to stem the flow of illegal pornography. They want the people putting it out.



They'll bust low-hanging fruit like that if it falls into their lap, though.  Fairly often they'll go after dozens of people at once in some kind of sting.


----------



## MegasHant (Apr 3, 2016)

Youtube pedophile group, "The Juice Box", defends Alison Rapp.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 3, 2016)

That video gave me the creeps. They all sound like Micheal Jackson.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2016)

MegasHant said:


> Youtube pedophile group, "The Juice Box", defends Alison Rapp.



Do any of these stupid fucking chomos realize that if you're defending someone from pedophilia-related accusations, every fucking pedo on the Internet creeping out of their rape dungeons to defend them makes them look even more pedophilic?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 3, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Do any of these stupid fucking chomos realize that if you're defending someone from pedophilia-related accusations, every fucking pedo on the Internet creeping out of their rape dungeons to defend them makes them look even more pedophilic?


>implying they can think


----------



## MegasHant (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow guys, Todd Nickerson the guy famous for the Salon entry on pedophiles: "I'm a pedophile, but not a monster.", is talking to the two main guys of the juice box group.

We might even see him come on to the podcast someday!


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 5, 2016)

MegasHant said:


> Wow guys, Todd Nickerson the guy famous for the Salon entry on pedophiles: "I'm a pedophile, but not a monster.", is talking to the two main guys of the juice box group.
> 
> We might even see him come on to the podcast someday!


Type in a name and you find the whole gang.


----------



## Womacker (Apr 6, 2016)

I know I'm late to the party, but I wish any pedo that wasn't actively seeking medical help would just crawl into a hole and die.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 6, 2016)

It's a pedo furry everyone! Holy shit.





https://twitter.com/TayFerret
https://inkbunny.net/TayFerret

http://archive.md/n0WY7

I'll look into this nut some more later.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Apr 6, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> It's a pedo furry everyone! Holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>average
>kid-loving
>pre-teen-attracted
>furry
>average

So fat as fuck then. I'm guessing between two and three chins.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 7, 2016)

I found out a couple of weeks ago that members of a board called Visions of Alice created The Juicebox and they even post about it right on the forum, so a thread on that board has also been created. Seemed like good timing to put this up.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/visio...fears-and-home-of-the-juicebox-podcast.19211/


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 7, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> It's a pedo furry everyone! Holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who thinks aliens run the world is a nut. This fucker is a monster.
EDIT: I suppose it's good the pedos are getting bolder. It makes them easier to catch.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 18, 2016)

The question I have is why do they get turned on by kids? Did someone decided to go up to them during their purberty stage and said, "Fap to the goddamn kid!!!"?


----------



## Rilakkuma (Apr 18, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> The question I have is why do they get turned on by kids? Did someone decided to go up to them during their purberty stage and said, "Fap to the goddamn kid!!!"?



You're asking why pedophiles are pedophiles. I don't think that question really has a clear answer.


----------



## on a serious note (Apr 18, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> It's a pedo furry everyone! Holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Literally the worst bingo ever


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 19, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> um bebê de um ano e meio sendo torturado e estuprado


I understand that a one year old infant was being tortutred. I'm too scared to know what esuptrado means.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 19, 2016)

Oglooger said:


> I understand that a one year old infant was being tortutred. I'm too scared to know what esuptrado means.





Spoiler: Dont click if you are not strong enough



Raped


----------



## Wafflez (Apr 20, 2016)

It doesn't surprise me that someone made a German pedo organization. The German greens are full of pedophiles and they actively defend them too.


----------



## on a serious note (Apr 20, 2016)

My kingdom for a "horrifying" rating


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 22, 2016)

I really did not want to have to go back there and get content but I've seen so many crazy things by now that I'm more desensitized to stuff though it always fascinates me how depraved people can be.

This was from 8ch's /phile/ board last month.

https://8ch.net/phile/res/5731.html


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 22, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I really did not want to have to go back there and get content but I've seen so many crazy things by now that I'm more desensitized to stuff though it always fascinates me how depraved people can be.
> 
> This was from 8ch's /phile/ board last month.
> 
> https://8ch.net/phile/res/5731.html



It's like every single post is a different argument for why to shoot every one of these people.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 22, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It's like every single post is a different argument for why to shoot every one of these people.


No jury in the land would convict if you could introduce these posts into evidence.


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Apr 22, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It's like every single post is a different argument for why to shoot every one of these people.



Imagine if someone had nutted up and just shot Jimmy Saville.


----------



## Thespy (Apr 23, 2016)

8chan is a truly terrible place. One of the trending threads in /b/ is dedicated to the torture and killing of animals. I'm usually not the type of person who would advocate the murder of sexual deviants, but those who take sexual gratification of the deaths of children and animals need Sharia-law style punishment implemented upon them.


----------



## Vex Overmind (May 3, 2016)

I only go on /pol/, and /v/ at times just to spew a random opinion. A voluminous majority of these sickening detestable  degenerates commonly align themselves with groups such as the MRA or some fringe loony left group. 
The only cure in my opinion is extensive psychological help and maybe some treatment for their sickness, if not. There's always another solution.


----------



## Null (May 3, 2016)

Vex Overmind said:


> I only go on /pol/, and /v/ at times just to spew a random opinion. A voluminous majority of these sickening detestable  degenerates commonly align themselves with groups such as the MRA or some fringe loony left group.
> The only cure in my opinion is extensive psychological help and maybe some treatment for their sickness, if not. There's always another solution.


You tried to link a _google image search result_ of a _wikipedia image_. God damn dude, we let you upload attachments. Stop being a lazy cunt.


----------



## Vex Overmind (May 3, 2016)

Accidents happened. You need to wonder how you were born to begin with.


----------



## Thespy (May 3, 2016)

lol @ the person who pressed disagree on my previous post. DNJACK the type of nigga to furiously tug his penis when /hebe/ gets spammed with cheese pizza in the dead of the night.


----------



## DNJACK (May 3, 2016)

ThespianのAnus said:


> lol @ the person who pressed disagree on my previous post. DNJACK the type of nigga to furiously tug his penis when /hebe/ gets spammed with cheese pizza in the dead of the night.


if you had any balls you would have tagged me.

And you will learn that 8chan is a true friend of this forum.


----------



## on a serious note (May 3, 2016)

I consider myself pretty civilized but boy do I want to beat the living shit out of these people


----------



## chadmuska (May 12, 2016)

MegasHant said:


> I presume this is one of the members: Antipedophobe Aktion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found this guy in the comments of one of his videos and


Spoiler: an edit of disneys robin hood to have robin show his wang to a kid



















He's also got a DA account full of child furries pissing but I'd rather consider suicide than link any-more than the shit above


----------



## Vex Overmind (May 14, 2016)

Just what I exactly need. Another furry pedophile on the Internet. It's almost like there's some factory that manufactures these faggots and sends them off into the world to promote degeneracy.


----------



## lolwut (May 15, 2016)

Vex Overmind said:


> It's almost like there's some factory that manufactures these faggots and sends them off into the world to promote degeneracy.


There is. It's called Fur Affinity.


----------



## Womacker (May 15, 2016)

lolwut said:


> There is. It's called Fur Affinity.


What's truly horrifying is that there are actually worse furry boards than that. I know from second hand account that Inkbunny is basically a furry pedo training camp. I might be a tard that enjoys watching furry drama and laughing, but it's horrific that fur affinity isn't actually the worst they have to offer.

I know there are more but you understand why I would really like to not waste my time by looking up animated pedophilia....

If I were a congressman, I would be guaranteed at least one re-election if I said "Yeah, so this bill I wrote bans even kid diddler drawings. We know it's a mental issue, so there is no point in enabling it right?" Here in the South, I would be considered the best thing since Jesus shaped sliced bread (granted only if I had an R next to my name).


----------



## Vex Overmind (May 15, 2016)

Womacker said:


> What's truly horrifying is that there are actually worse furry boards than that. I know from second hand account that Inkbunny is basically a furry pedo training camp. I might be a tard that enjoys watching furry drama and laughing, but it's horrific that fur affinity isn't actually the worst they have to offer.
> 
> I know there are more but you understand why I would really like to not waste my time by looking up animated pedophilia....
> 
> If I were a congressman, I would be guaranteed at least on re-election if I said "Yeah, so this bill I wrote bans even kid diddler drawings. We know it's a mental issue, so there is no point in enabling it right?" Here in the South, I would be considered the best thing since Jesus shaped sliced bread (granted only if I had an R next to my name).


I'd vote for you. 

Apparently there's this thing called Pedo Hysteria where these faggots like to congregate a persecution complex similar to that of a Tumblrite. I have no qualms about a pedophile being killed by others, they have the potential to rape and then claim the victim were asking for it. It's a degenerate mind set, and a mind set that must be purged.


----------



## Roast Chicken (May 17, 2016)

I remember when I saw an actual child porn pic on 4Chan. I couldn't have clicked that back button fast enough.


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 17, 2016)

Ubiquitous said:


> I remember when I saw an actual child porn pic on 4Chan. I couldn't have clicked that back button fast enough.


Yeah, I stumbled across it somewhere, and I was physically repulsed. I reported it, but no one ever got back to me.


----------



## Cello (Jun 5, 2016)

Do people still care about this? Sorry to bump an old topic but I thought I'd respond because I actually have known one of the podcasters for quite a few years and could share some details, if people are curious. No, I'm not a pedophile or "MAP", a lot of this stuff is kind of "recent" for him. He's a bit cooky and pretty autistic but sadly its nothing Chrischan or Nick Bates level. He's not a sex offender or anything like that, more just kind of sad/pathetic I guess.


----------



## Null (Jun 5, 2016)

Cello said:


> Do people still care about this? Sorry to bump an old topic but I thought I'd respond because I actually have known one of the podcasters for quite a few years and could share some details, if people are curious. No, I'm not a pedophile or "MAP", a lot of this stuff is kind of "recent" for him. He's a bit cooky and pretty autistic but sadly its nothing Chrischan or Nick Bates level. He's not a sex offender or anything like that, more just kind of sad/pathetic I guess.


Farmer Jim nuked all the pedo boards to get some more of that sweet, sweet Reddit traffic. A bit too late, though. Pedos are like a tumor. He'll never get rid of the little girl threads, ever.


----------



## darkstar0854 (Jun 5, 2016)

The very fact that there are people who willingly defend pedophiles makes me want a Death Note.



Spoiler: Powerlevel



When I started getting into anime, I started looking at online forums for recommended shows. As I was young and gullible then, I was curious about the number of people who said 'Boku no Pico' and decided to check it out. Long story short, it was the first thing in 8 years to make me vomit.


----------



## Cello (Jun 5, 2016)

Eh, might as well. Its really not incredibly interesting and its kind of long. There's really not any big pay off either, just information for people who are very nosy or curious about how one of these pedo guys tick.

I knew "Vyahdis"

The whole "MAP" community for him was a very recent thing late last year when he started going around certain sub boards on 8chan.  I've known for quite a few years actually, met him on another forum and he seemed like an interesting person, we had similar interests. Liked his taste in games and anime.  He gave me the impression of a very nice, imaginative person but very shy and awkward too on skype. During this time he never said anything at all about being a MAP or liking underaged girls or anything.  He eventually stopped posting on said forum but we'd converse on aim and eventually skype.

In real life he's a recluse NEET that shuns human contact yet when I would talk to him he would constantly try hopping into new communities or forums, trying to find a new place to fit in and he never would. He would frequently complain to me that he was too much of a freak for people to accept. ("FREAKIN NORMIES!!!").  He has had only one girlfriend, something I remember quite well, it was a big disaster. From what I gather he was about as passive as you'd expect from an autist so she took advantage of him, moved in with his family and made their life hell for a long time  and there was a ton of drama with her having kids from past relationships.  Prior to this he was scared of most women, or so he told me (he really told me a whole lot ..) but after this he adopted more of an attitude closer to a misogynist. Actually I would go and say he's a full blown misogynist now.

The whole MAP thing was sudden, he told me how he was mainly attracted to underage girls who looked a certain way because of some unrequited crush he had as a young teen who died recently. Its really quite...autistic. He would write this hodgepodge of fanfiction that used elements from his own homegrown universes,with characters based on pictures of young teenage girls he was attracted to and he would be in the stories as various self inserts. No, I don't have any saved.  I'm deeply sorry. I remember one story he did write and he told me he shared it on some forum he posted at so maybe people can dig it up if they want to badly enough.

Recently I did learn that he left the podcast.  When I did talk to him during his time doing the podcast he always seemed to have issues with certain people. This is nothing new. Vyahdis is bipolar but I have always suspected he is borderline as well, I'm no psychologist and I don't know if its possible to have both.  I was very busy with real life stuff when this was going on so I don't remember a lot, just that Vyahdis would rave to me and often times go into full on psychosis where he would spam my message windows on skype and aim. Given the length of the messages I suspect sometimes he did this for hours and I got tired of it. I had experienced his episodes before in the past, he has always been prone to "dramatic" behavior, but the more he became involved with the podcast he just seemed more wacky. We had a falling out over something I don't want to talk about and I decided to divert my focus away from internet drama for awhile.

I signed onto aim recently and saw him online, apparently he posts on wizchan now despite not being a virgin. His new gig. 

If people have questions maybe I can answer.  Its really not that interesting unless I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jun 6, 2016)

I didn't know we had a random 10 year old Star Wars fan on this site. The more you know!

Edit-..... and the posts are gone.


----------



## Meatman (Jul 16, 2016)

its shit like this that makes me think that sometimes the internet should have never been fucking made.

these people are disgusting and I sincerely hope they all inhale battery acid and die


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 2, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Do you have a TL;DR for that hour long shit?


8chan is shit
/thread


----------



## Max Dragon (Aug 1, 2018)

/delicious/. A board dedicated to having pornographic pictures of cartoon little girls 


Spoiler: :islamic: content










/necro


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 1, 2018)

Max Dragon said:


> /delicious/. A board dedicated to having pornographic pictures of cartoon little girls
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :islamic: content
> ...



I'll see you that and raise you /tot/, which is porn of cartoon babies like Rugrats and that baby from Loud House.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 1, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> Yeah, I stumbled across it somewhere, and I was physically repulsed. I reported it, but no one ever got back to me.





Ubiquitous said:


> I remember when I saw an actual child porn pic on 4Chan. I couldn't have clicked that back button fast enough.



Anita Sarkeesian introduced some into my Twitter feed.



Max Dragon said:


> /delicious/. A board dedicated to having pornographic pictures of cartoon little girls
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :islamic: content
> ...



Amazing, 8chan and Tumblr may be polar opposites ideologically but they sure do like Steven Universe porn.


----------

